# Reality show on the Booby Trap... HELP with name for show..



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*We have been working for some time with a production company on a reality show... I can't give much detail or info on it here online but it is down to the nut cut and we need a name for the show.... We have a name that is not set in stone but looking for a better one so if you want post up ideas and you could be the one to name the show :dance: thanks for the help we don't have long to figure this out..... Capt. Ahab ...Get Tight Suckas!*


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Extreme swording


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Texas Swords
Gulf Coast Bills
Swords & Sails
Texas Billfishing 
Going Pelagic


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Getting tight!!!*

GETTING TIGHT !!!

on the BOOBY TRAP


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Voodoo Fishermen
Gulf Coast Voodoo


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What channel will it be on?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Gladiators of the Deep
Gettin Tight Day and Night


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure if a network would approve, but how about a play on your member ID here

Broads on Rods


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Southern Swords

Deep Droppin' with Ahab

Bills and Gills


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

" The Bobby Trap" works for me.


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Do'n it Deep


----------



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

Lord of the Swords


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Name*

I like "Bobby Trapping Broads"


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

"We'll bet you a Million Dollars you can't catch as many swords as Boobytrap" :cheers:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

CHA CHING said:


> GETTING TIGHT !!!
> 
> on the BOOBY TRAP


x2


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Gettin Tight in Texas!!! A Swordfish Saga!! That is assuming it is going to be about Swordfishing in the GOM.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

PS: BANG!! FISH ON guys!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Fish Pimps


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

What about all the longliners that will watch the show and flood Texas? You know the ones that aren't on 2cool already!

Good luck, hope deal gets done and show airs. Getting tired of the Housewives.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Deep Thinking!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

HAHA x2 on Lords of Swords........just saw someone else posted it.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Tight Texas style


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

"Swordsmen"


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

troutkiller said:


> Do'n it Deep


X2 don't know if the network will approve that one but I like it!

Boobytrapped 
Southern Swords
Texas swords
Billmasters
Swordmasters


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Good one*



Konan said:


> "Swordsmen"


Or maybe "Four Swordsmen"......kinda like Four Horsemen the shot....dont have nuthin to do with feeshin, but you can get REEEEEEEL tight on those!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

3rd Coast Swords


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

Reel boobys


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Deep Sea Dynasty


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sword Wars (might draw a limp wristed crowd)


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Deep Sea Dollars


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Keep them coming Im forwarding them as they come in !!! Thanks and hope we get one picked here off 2cool !!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Goin' Deep with Ahab

(Just imagine the names I could come up with if I knew ANYTHING about the show)


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Emperors of the Deep

or

Harpoon Fleet


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Swordfish Canyon, Texas Style*

Swordfish Continental Coastal Texas

Broadbill in the Black of Nite

2000 feet to Texas

300 fathom fisherman

Crankaholics


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Goin' Deep with Ahab
> 
> (Just imagine the names I could come up with if I knew ANYTHING about the show)


On the right track.... Thanks... Brett


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Shelf Stalkers


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ok ok*



broadonrod said:


> On the right track.... Thanks... Brett


Eyes of the Deep
Deep Blue Fish


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

2cool sword'n
or just "Get Tight Suka"


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Voodoo swords

Wicked swords

Texas Voodoo

Lone Star Swords!!!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Gettin Tight with the Texas Sword Kings


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Deep Threat

or 

Starburst


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Eyes of the deep!!!!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Reel Fishermen*

300 Fathom masters

1000 yards under the sea


----------



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahab and the Fire of the Fathoms


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Reel Swords
Swords Over Texas
Broadbill Cowboys
Swords of Texas


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

If someone on 2 Cool comes up with a good name for the show, could that possibly earn them a trip on the Booby Trap ?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

GETREEL said:


> If someone on 2 Cool comes up with a good name for the show, could that possibly earn them a trip on the Booby Trap ?


I was thinking about something like that...  Very possible... We will not be picking the name the production company will picking the name of the series but they are asking us for our input... I will be forwarding all the names we get until they say GOT IT... Thanks everyone.... Brett


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

Big game fishing with Capt. Ahab
Off the shelf fishing
Deep blue adventures


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Texas bluewater Voodoo

Voodoo of the deep


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

reel swords


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Booby Trap "Living the Dream"

Texas Sports Fishing

Lone Star Offshore Adventures

Texas Bluewater Adventures


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bills of the Deep
Sword madness
Swords of the Deep (Texas Style)
Extreme Texas Fishing


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Going deep 
Swords of the deep 
Legit swords 
Call of the deep


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Texas Sea Monsters
Voodoo on the Booby Trap


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Broadbills of Texas
Texas Sword hunting
Prowlers of the Deep


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

Big broads on my rod


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

BlueDreams said:


> Lord of the Swords


My vote!


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Gettin tight with mj and the voodoo brothers Texas style . 
Get tight suka 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Hilltop Huslters
Swords of Texas 
Broads of Texas
Gettin Tight in Texas


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Sounds Fun*

Pelagic Perfection
Totally Pelagic
Daytime Pelagic's
REEL TIGHT
Screamin Pelagic's
Dances with Swords

last but not least.....Swords and Shingles (had to throw that in there)


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Gulf Coast Swording 

or

Charlie Moore Can't Fish


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Blue Water Adventures
Capt. Ahabs friends in Blue Places
Gulf Coast Adventures


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Gettin tight with capt ahab (and the booby trap)


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Will the show only focus on swords or a variety of fish?

Sent from my EVO using tapatalk


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Gulf of Mexico Monsters

Gulf of Mexico Swordfish Journal

Saltwater Addiction: Gulf of Mexico

Treasures of the Gulf (of Mexico?)

Gulf Of Mexico Offshore Fishing Journal


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

gulf coast big game fishing
Blue water hunters
Big Game Sportfishing
Tales of the Gulf
legends of the Gulf
Reel Tight w/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sword Hunters, Sword Addiction, Broadbill Bangers, Broadbill Boys, Broadbill Bandits.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Big Eyed Broads
Broads Of The Deep
Big Eyed Broad Hunters
Capt. Ahab's Big Eyed Broads


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Addicted to swords
sword heroes
Depth hunters
Swords of the deep 
Pelagic monsters
reel deep


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

A Few Stops at the Hilltops
DONE GOT TIGHT SUCKA!!!
JUST DROP IT!!!!!!
Texas Rod Benders!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

3rd coast voodoo


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Broadbill Addiction.

Who needs drugs???


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pelagic monsters
sword stars 
down deep


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Swords of the deep /blue
Voodoo in the deep
Lost sword adventures
Vanishing Swords
Swords R' Us
American Swords
Lonestar swords
Gulf Coast swords


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Swords of the gulf
Swordfish, a come back story
Swords, back from the deep
A tail of two swords
Texas Swarders


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Broads, Texas Style
or 
Texas Broads
or

Boobys

or 
Boobys and Broads


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sword Crosser's :rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

These are good just made another forward to them keeping coming!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Livin Right and Gettin Tight


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Broadbill Battles


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Roof a Broad


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Sticking it to em.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Sword Fight at the 333 Fathom Corral. LOL, couldn't resist, used this one in an e-mail to the crew a time or two, Matt.


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Harpoon Hitmen


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cono Cowboys


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

Fighting with Swords


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Lords of the Sword*

_*Lords of the Sword*_

_Sponsored by Hilton's Realtime-Navigator _


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Harpoon Tycoon


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's been said already....

Lone Star Broadbills orrrr Deep in Broads


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

3rd Coast Blue water Adventures
Lonestar Bluewater Adventures
Off the shelf with Boobytrap


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Viking of the Gulf


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

"Hooked Up" A Texas Swordfish Tail 
FISH ON!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Down deep on tha Booby Trap*

What ever it is, Im gona watch yall :dance:
OH Congrats.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Found the perfect theme song!!!!!!*

Here you go SUCKAS!!!!!!

:bounce:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

It looks like the video only plays on the computer but it is worth the effort I promise!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just sent this next batch to the producers... Keepum coming... This is a lot easier than walking around the driveway trying to come up with something!!! Thanks....Capt. Ahab


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Midnight Starburst
Gladiators of the Deep (the anglers and a play on Xiphias gladius)
Swording Gone Wild


----------



## txseadog (May 23, 2004)

Lone Star Nights
Texas Night Stalkers
Sword Stalkers


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Been some good ones*

I have said a bunch running out of ideas LOL.... Brett this is giving me a headache!! I can only imagine how you feel!!!!!!! O and Congrats brother!!

Swords for reel
catch them if you can
voodoo blues
swords galore
Smokin reels
drag testers
pelagic stars 
Gulf swords
Monsters of the gulf

:texasflag


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

sword fighters


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Booby Trapped


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Booby Tight


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

"Reel Fishing Texas Style"


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

There are some great P*rn names here! Go deep Get tight ...


----------



## Mike5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Battle Ready Swords
Sword Wars 
Fish Tales
Legends and Swords
Broadbills
Texas Holden


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahab's offshore adventures

Texas swordsmen


----------



## Mike5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Canyon Runners


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Lots of great ones suggested, glad I don't have to choose. Some pretty funny ones too.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Here is a few others.*

THE DAYS ABROAD with Capt. Ahab
TAILS from ABROAD
HAMMERIN EM AT THE HILLTOPS
SPOOLED!!!!!!!


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Deep in the Heart of Texas


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Savage Rods said:


> Lots of great ones suggested, glad I don't have to choose. Some pretty funny ones too.


Ya this looks like it was a good idea! Keep them coming and thanks again!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*name for show*

Deep Water Addiction


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

reality television you say?
well then how about:

The Reel World

regardless i'm sure the show will be interesting


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Lone Star Swordsmen


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Xiphias Gladiators !


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Beat me to it.LOL I was going to say (_Xiphias gladius GODS!!)_


Texcam said:


> Xiphias Gladiators !


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

REEL-ality Fishing

Why a reality show and not a fishing show?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Just got threw with all my home work for the evening the studio gave us LOL... Thanks for all the replies.... If ya'll think of more get them up we still have a little time.... I am forwarding these to the producers as I get them a few at a time so keepum coming and Im going to hit he sack now.... Thanks again everyone!!!!! Capt. Ahab "Get Tight Suckas !" :texasflag*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> REEL-ality Fishing
> 
> Why a reality show and not a fishing show?


There will be lots of fish bro !!! :biggrin: Lots.... Thanks..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Hail yeah with Cap't Ahab.
Hail yeah on The Booby Trap.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Boobytrappin' Broads


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I didn't read them all so I don't know about these:

Goin' deep with big rods for big broads

Big rods....big broads....Texas style

Fast and Furious broads


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Texas Swordsman
The Booby Boys
Broadbill Booby Boys (triple B's)
The Midnight Cowboys
Sword Fights
Sword Fighters
Surfside Swords


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

swords seem to be your _forte.........._

why not just plain_*, 'Sword Meisters'*_


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Texas sords light up the deep*

On the Booby Trap


----------



## huntmarlin (Jun 21, 2009)

tight n Texas 
Texas n tight
Mj 's last revenge
Texas team work


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Gulfstream Gamblers
G O M Gone Wild
Current Control
Sea of Tranquility
Brothers for Billfish ('in)
High Seas Swordfishing
and my favorite ( Im ready to go "Fishing with Ahab")


----------



## dalaka (Jun 25, 2009)

Gotta have a Texas-ish connection....

Broadbill Rodeo......Texas Style
Billfish Rodeo
Swordfish Rodeo
Billfish Cowboys

can add the "......Texas Style" to any of the above


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

"bill"icious----texas style


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

"Gulf Council"
"Gulf Encounters" 
"Giants of the Gulf"
"Fishing the Gulf"
"1 fish...2fish..."..(21 fish)
"I fish... Jew?"


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Texas Swords. A lot of gimmicky names being tossed around many of them just plain suck.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

"Welcome TO The Boobytrap -
Lone Star Legends Of The Gulf"


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Have not read them all, but I'd say

Gettig Tight with Capt Ahab on the Booby Trap


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Don't be a buzz kill*



jamisjockey said:


> Texas Swords. A lot of gimmicky names being tossed around many of them just plain suck.


The more names the better, even if they are gimmicky. A gimmicky name may spawn a good name. Go drink some beer.:slimer:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

GETREEL said:


> The more names the better, even if they are gimmicky. A gimmicky name may spawn a good name. Go drink some beer.:slimer:


You bet! I just sent all of these out... All ideas are good ones this is really helping.... Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## z3zman (Jul 23, 2008)

Best Pro Swordfish Team Of Texas


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Texas offshore expeditions


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Gett'en Tight ... Sukas!


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

These came from a friend who doesn't have a 2 Cool acct.

Gettin Tight Texas Style
Gettin Tight in Texas
Staying Tight Texas Style
Fishing Booby Trap Style
Swording Booby Trap Style

Swording Aboard the Booby Trap
Featuring Capt. Ahab


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gettin Tight Texas Broads


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Billfish Bonanza
Broads n Rods


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Offshore Adventures of the Rubberband Man


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Buck'n Broads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Another Variation*

How about *"BlueWater Gladiators"*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Im starting to get some idea Emails off this from the Production company !!! This is really cool of all of ya"ll to give these ideas... Still nothing in stone keep them coming... We still have a little time... Thanks again... How do you just green everyone at once :cheers:.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sword wranglers, swords run deep, quest for the pelagics, quest for the swords


----------



## KingRancher (Aug 25, 2011)

Texas Offshore Cowboys!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sword stalkers,


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gulf Gangsters

The Deep Retreat

Long Lines Long Days

Chasing the Wet Bite

Wet Games

******** 

Ahabs Musketeers

Handling the Slippery Slope


----------



## BlueDreams (Jul 8, 2009)

Texas Bluewater Bait Bandits
Deepwater Duels


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gulf of Mexicans

Gulf of Mexico Adventures

Riding the Gulf

The World of Gulf Fishing


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Booby Shores


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Swording Texas Style, Texas Style Sword Fishing, Sword Fishing with the Boobie


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Addicted to Broads.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sending them emails every few hours... Still nothing set in stone... Keepum coming... Thanks!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Big Bills


-mac-


----------



## masto (Apr 26, 2010)

there is alot of good names out there Capt. Ahab you should pick like top ten have a vote send in top three or four for approval just an idea


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Brett,

Not sure if this on ad been submitted.

Texas Sword Rangers


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell On Bills


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bill Collector or The Bill Collector


-mac-


----------



## JShipley325 (Sep 22, 2010)

Catch This!
Gettin' Tight Suckas
Extreme Texas Fishing 
"Man vs Fish" this is my fav. lol


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Battling Billfish


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Swords of Texas
Dueling Billfish Adventures
Swords Over Texas


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bending Sticks Offshore Adventures

Bending Glass with Class

We Can Fish!

Rockstars of the Gulf


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Texas Bill Master's*

:texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gulf Universe

Deep and Tight


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Texas Shores, Keeping up with the Bobby Trap


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

JShipley325 said:


> Catch This!


Winner winner. I bet Brett has already locked in with this one.


----------



## kyellier (Aug 28, 2010)

I like "The legend of ZORO"


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

The Swords of the ******* Riviera.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Man I'm glad we don't get to pick it.... We do get to put our 2 cents in but this is a lot of names .... I have thru the weekend for sure.... Thanks again everyone and maybe we will do the vote thing on it too... The company we are working with seems really cool so Keepum coming and I've got a list from our office also maybe we will post them all and do a vote like was mentioned above... Thanks again everybody!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mike5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sword Nation
Running Riot
Big Game
Sword's Canyon


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Looked twice maybe I missed it.

"Daytime Swords"


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

​







​
*Legends of the Deep























































 Rooftops n Swords































*​


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Winner winner. I bet Brett has already locked in with this one.


You would like that wouldn't you, LOL!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

"Sellout Swordfishing"

LOL


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Big-eyed and Billed.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Fishing by the Fathom/s.


----------



## Capt Rebait (Dec 20, 2011)

Deep Blue Wonders from the Lone Star Coast


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The Hilltop Hillbillies


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The Rod Doctor


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Swords Deep in the Heart


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked Up!


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*Not sure if it has been said*

Too many to read

Swordfight


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

yea, not reading 19 pages, but how about Swordfighters?


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Texas Swordplay
Swordplay on the Booby Trap
Swordplay with Capt. Ahab
Texas Swords and Harpoons


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Pimpin Broads on the Boobytrap, TEXAS STYLE!! 

Hooked up with 100's, most returned unharmed, a select few brought back for everyone to eat...

This is a late night cable show, right?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

BlueHorizon said:


> This is a late night cable show, right?


nah, Saturday morning cartoon show.....between Tom and Jerry and Scooby Doo....

Legends of the Deep with your host Captain Ahab and crew aboard The Booby Trap...

so is this a one time show, or potentially a series? might help to know...
snookered


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Whipray said:


> yea, not reading 19 pages, but how about Swordfighters?


Change your settings, Im only at the beginning of page 4


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

BOATS AND HOES! LOL:rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Snookered said:


> nah, Saturday morning cartoon show.....between Tom and Jerry and Scooby Doo....
> 
> Legends of the Deep with your host Captain Ahab and crew aboard The Booby Trap...
> 
> ...


Series .... .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Holden Tight 

En Garde swording


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

cranked.. getting tight on texas swords!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Still can't go wrong with Get It Tight Suckas. Lots of good ones here


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Top Shelf Anglers


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Booby trapped n the gulf


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

A modern day saga, on the gulf coast sword fishery......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

stxhunter said:


> Will the show only focus on swords or a variety of fish?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using tapatalk


 Can't say much but more than Swords :/ but lots of swords Thanks Im just getting to read some of these.... Been sending them faster than I have had time to read them all.. Thanks again everyone for all the input... I like many of these better than what we were looking at and will try and put my ideas in to place with the Producers from here on 2cool...There are def. some good ones yall have come up with !!!! Thanks a million.. We still have some time if anyone comes up with more*.......Capt. Ahab "GET TIGHT SUCKAS !"*


----------



## fish-capt-n (Aug 30, 2009)

Beyond the deep - swords of a different demension


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

sword hookers
hooked on swords
swords- no place to hide


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

No oil spill here
Gulf's Alive


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Sword wars 
or Just simply:
Broadbills


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Off The Shelf!!!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Live by the Sword - Die by the Sword.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Booby Trap!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

C'mon Down


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Life on the Drop 

Deep Blue Sword 

Deep Blue Sworder

Deep Droppers

Dropper of the Deep


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Will Billfish For Life or just
Billfish For Life


-mac-


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

bkb7777 said:


> gulf coast big game fishing
> Blue water hunters
> Big Game Sportfishing
> Tales of the Gulf
> ...





bkb7777 said:


> Blue Water Adventures
> Capt. Ahabs friends in Blue Places
> Gulf Coast Adventures


GOM Deep water anglers/Legends
GOM blue water anglers/Legends
Tales from the deep, GOM series W/ Capt. Ahab
Sea monsters of the Gulf
Booby Trap adventures of the Gulf
Extreme Gulf sportfishing


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Deep Ego


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Old Salts


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Tales From The Deep Blue Wild
Salty Dogs
The Fight and the Fury


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Swordsmiths


----------



## fourSEAsons (Oct 8, 2010)

im not sure if anyone said this but...Wicked swords/Wicked Swordfish... like that show wicked tuna.


----------



## PhoenixTexas (May 7, 2011)

Winds, Waves, and Swords.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

fourSEAsons said:


> im not sure if anyone said this but...Wicked swords/Wicked Swordfish... like that show wicked tuna.


No offense but I'd hate to see the booby trap crew compared to those wicked tuna fools......


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Pelagic Pursuit
Texas Offshore Adventures with Captain Ahab


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Swordfishing with Texas Voodoo


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Bienvenidos al Boobey trap!


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

Life By The Drop. Then you will have a ready made theme song Texas style, Life By The Drop by Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Swords aboard 
hand crankin voodoo style
droppinem deep 
booby trap exsperience


----------



## fourSEAsons (Oct 8, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> No offense but I'd hate to see the booby trap crew compared to those wicked tuna fools......


lol no offense taken. I'd have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

fourSEAsons said:


> lol no offense taken. I'd have to agree with you on that one.


 I agree too ... I think we have a little more to offer them... Alot more... Im going to forward the rest of these tomorrow to the producers and see what they like and maybe have a vote here on 2cool... Thanks everyone again for all the help ! * Capt. Ahab* *Get Tight Suckas !!!*


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Curious if this is going to be pitched to a mainstream network (like discovery, natgeo, etc) or is this going to get stuck on ESPN 5 at 330am on mondays, like most fishing shows do. 

Id completely buy into a deadliest catch type show that followed professional offshore guides out of Texas. I think it would be awesome, but then again, I guess im biased.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yams said:


> Curious if this is going to be pitched to a mainstream network (like discovery, natgeo, etc) or is this going to get stuck on ESPN 5 at 330am on mondays, like most fishing shows do.
> 
> Id completely buy into a deadliest catch type show that followed professional offshore guides out of Texas. I think it would be awesome, but then again, I guess im biased.


Or ESPN the Ocho...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Pendejos de Espada


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I talked to the folks at the studio today....Don't know wich ones but they like a few of these :cheers:... Thanks again everyone !! Capt. Ahab


----------



## 4DUBYZ (Aug 20, 2007)

SouthernWaters
Of 
R
Day
S


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Gettin' Tight on the Booby Trap!


----------



## Mr A/C (Jul 15, 2011)

Tight lines and loose women of Texas. 

There would be some interesting character auditions!!!!!!


----------



## adamcox (Apr 24, 2005)

*Die by the Sword*

And include the Slayer song


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Texas Rigged


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Top Heavy on the Booby


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Did you name the show yet?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

They havn't yet... I just recieved paperwork today from the production co. today  They are working on a couple dif Channels... Ill keep ya updated and still looking for the right name ...Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## Nauti Chef (Apr 16, 2010)

*Broadbill Cowboys*

X2 Broadbill Cowboys


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Nauti Chef said:


> X2 Broadbill Cowboys


x3


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Pura Espada!

DL :texasflag


----------



## pops321 (Apr 11, 2012)

"Texas Swords" .... "Gulf Coast Swords".... "Crossing Swords Aboard the Booby Trap".... Just a couple of suggestions, can't wait to see it on the tube.!!!

Kevin


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The "REALITY SHOWS CURSE"

Tab thru'm, Make's ya think..:fish:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*....*

Broadbill Thrills
Madbill Thrills
Mad Broadbills
Quest for Broadbill Markers
Bangin Bottom
Bottom Bangin Broadbills
Harpooners


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Broadbill Thrills
> Madbill Thrills
> Mad Broadbills
> Quest for Broadbill Markers
> ...


 We ae still working on the deal... Got a contract in.... Looking it over now ... Think I need someone to read this sucker first... Another group has also contacted us but I really like who we have been working with... Hope we know more tomorrow... Thanks lots of great ideas.. Ill bet we could come up with some real good name back during November at the lease about 11:00 at night Big Pappa :cheers: ..Brett/Capt. Ahab


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Foam and Fury


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

"Swords of Texas"

simple as that


----------



## Scooterfish (May 19, 2012)

Any News?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Scooterfish said:


> Any News?


 Not yet... Hope to talk to them today... Capt. Ahab


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Didn't see these.

Sword Tails

Sword Tales


----------



## JAY P (Feb 23, 2010)

*Crossing swords*

I like "Crossing Swords" and then have a some swords in an "x".
or "Pelagic Sword Fighting"


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*After the trip*

After landing 13 for 15 with an average weight of 225-350, and seeing what these Mad Fish can do I think the Name has to have Danger in some fashion:

Sword Fights
Palegic Battles
Broadbill Battles
Swordfish Close Encounters
Mad Broadbills
Broadbill Rodeo
Broadbill Bonanza's
Broadbill Danger Zone
Dangers of the Deep
Banging Dangerous Bottoms (lol)
Whacked Out Broadbills
"Extreme Broadbills"
Extreme Swording
Broadbills to the Max
and last But NOT least..........."SWORDS TO THE MAX"


----------

